# Kayfun Monster V2.1 Reload - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape first brought you the Monster V2 clone by Eycotech and now we bring you the newly released updated Reload Edition.

It's amazing to see what Eycotech have done with the Reload and improvements are sure to compete against the upcoming V3 Authentic. Cloners one step ahead 

Check it out:






Get yours here now:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/monster-v2-reload-rba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

It would be nice to have holes for the wires instead of trapping leads under the screws. Could benefit from the extra airflow if we could thicker wire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

shaunnadan said:


> It would be nice to have holes for the wires instead of trapping leads under the screws. Could benefit from the extra airflow if we could thicker wire.





You were saying

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## andro

@Sir Vape who is doing v3?


----------



## Sir Vape

528 Customs @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 33506
> 
> You were saying


Thats not the clone thats available. The clones we have can barely fit 26g wire


----------



## Average vapor Joe

andro said:


> @Sir Vape who is doing v3?


This is the v3


----------



## Average vapor Joe

shaunnadan said:


> Thats not the clone thats available. The clones we have can barely fit 26g wire


----------



## shaunnadan

Average vapor Joe said:


>



Curious as to why you disagreed with my previous post…


----------



## Average vapor Joe

shaunnadan said:


> Curious as to why you disagreed with my previous post…


Just thought that the screws were more than capable to accommodate thicker builds


----------



## Average vapor Joe

shaunnadan said:


> Curious as to why you disagreed with my previous post…


Have you got one ?


----------



## shaunnadan

Average vapor Joe said:


> Have you got one ?



ive got the 1st release that sir vape has. noticed from the pic of the new version that the screws seem the same size.

ive gone ahead and drilled out the centre pin further, and also drilled out holes on the side and replaced them with bigger screws. the posts are a bit soft so going down to 24g is going to be impossible.

the kayfun was never a cloud chasing monster like the goblin but it does give you great flavour. builds cannot be super low and its not the type of tank you can push huge power through. mine is normally around the 35w mark. 

but my silverplay and goblin are both currently running at 60w builds.


----------



## andro

shaunnadan said:


> ive got the 1st release that sir vape has. noticed from the pic of the new version that the screws seem the same size.
> 
> ive gone ahead and drilled out the centre pin further, and also drilled out holes on the side and replaced them with bigger screws. the posts are a bit soft so going down to 24g is going to be impossible.
> 
> the kayfun was never a cloud chasing monster like the goblin but it does give you great flavour. builds cannot be super low and its not the type of tank you can push huge power through. mine is normally around the 35w mark.
> 
> but my silverplay and goblin are both currently running at 60w builds.


How difficult is to drill the inside of the center post? Drill press or lathe?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

shaunnadan said:


> ive got the 1st release that sir vape has. noticed from the pic of the new version that the screws seem the same size.
> 
> ive gone ahead and drilled out the centre pin further, and also drilled out holes on the side and replaced them with bigger screws. the posts are a bit soft so going down to 24g is going to be impossible.
> 
> the kayfun was never a cloud chasing monster like the goblin but it does give you great flavour. builds cannot be super low and its not the type of tank you can push huge power through. mine is normally around the 35w mark.
> 
> but my silverplay and goblin are both currently running at 60w builds.


Have you tried using a bolt the same size as the screw maybe. A lot more surface area to trap the thing under. 
I just got myself the reload and will get back to you guys soon. 
Also hoping to get the goblin mini when it's back in stock at sir vape.


----------



## shaunnadan

andro said:


> How difficult is to drill the inside of the center post? Drill press or lathe?


Vice grip and handdrill. 

A proper bench with a press would be much easier

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

